# Fall Colors Redux



## Larsky




----------



## April




----------



## Darkwind

Larsky said:


>


We were planning a trip to Lake George to catch some of the colors, but work is getting in the way and My next 3-day weekend is three weeks away.  The full change is likely to have already faded by then.


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Erinwltr

Can't wait to see more in this thread.  Thank you!


----------



## TNHarley

Fall pics?


----------



## Larsky

From my phone. The Morton Arboretum:


----------



## Larsky

Geneva, IL:


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Erinwltr

April said:


>


Awesome photo.  Reminds me of camp in the mountains back in the 70s.


----------



## Geaux4it

This is one of my favorite threads.


----------



## Erinwltr




----------



## Erinwltr

Tennessee, just there a couple weekends ago on a road trip.  Wasn't this quite into fall, but still a beautiful state.


----------



## April




----------



## miketx

Larsky said:


>


Too much saturation enhancement. D-


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April

I swear, there is nothing more beautiful than a cold and rainy fall day...something really peaceful about it...


----------



## Erinwltr

April said:


> I swear, there is nothing more beautiful than a cold and rainy fall day...something really peaceful about it...


Yes, completely agree.  Either sleeping in late with a window open or sitting on a small covered stoop sipping a warm toddy .


----------



## longknife

*One of the things I miss about living in Vegas.*


----------



## April




----------



## Larsky




----------



## Larsky




----------



## Larsky




----------



## Larsky




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Erinwltr

April said:


>


I found you and book marked.  This is the best ever.


----------



## Erinwltr

longknife said:


> *One of the things I miss about living in Vegas.*


Really?  I've been there for two weddings.  What do you miss??


----------



## Darkwind

April said:


> I swear, there is nothing more beautiful than a cold and rainy fall day...something really peaceful about it...


LOL

No.  There is nothing peaceful about shivering and being wet in the cold.

Nice pic though.


----------



## Red Dog

Darkwind said:


> No.  There is nothing peaceful about shivering and being wet in the cold.
> 
> Nice pic though.



As a motorcycle enthusiest, I concur. I can do wet and I can do cold. But not wet and cold.

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## longknife

Erinwltr said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the things I miss about living in Vegas.*
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  I've been there for two weddings.  What do you miss??
Click to expand...

Rain and fall. We have two seasons, very hot and cold.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April

Darkwind said:


> LOL
> 
> No. There is nothing peaceful about shivering and being wet in the cold.
> 
> Nice pic though.


That's what cable sweaters and hot toddy's are for! Besides, I didn't say anything about being OUT in it...


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Erinwltr

Darkwind said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, there is nothing more beautiful than a cold and rainy fall day...something really peaceful about it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> No.  There is nothing peaceful about shivering and being wet in the cold.
> 
> Nice pic though.
Click to expand...


Wear a sweater.


----------



## task0778




----------



## Darkwind

April said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> No. There is nothing peaceful about shivering and being wet in the cold.
> 
> Nice pic though.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what cable sweaters and hot toddy's are for! Besides, I didn't say anything about being OUT in it...
Click to expand...

Well, if you're not out in it, how can you sit by a roaring fire - all naked like -- drinking hot toddies and snuggling up?


----------



## Darkwind

Erinwltr said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, there is nothing more beautiful than a cold and rainy fall day...something really peaceful about it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> No.  There is nothing peaceful about shivering and being wet in the cold.
> 
> Nice pic though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wear a sweater.
Click to expand...

Positively hate sweaters.  Itchy pieces of work, they are.


----------



## Erinwltr

task0778 said:


>


That's really cool.  Thanks.


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April

Darkwind said:


> Well, if you're not out in it, how can you sit by a roaring fire - all naked like -- drinking hot toddies and snuggling up?


Sounds dreamy....


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Larsky




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## Larsky




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Fall Colors by Bob Blaylock, on Flickr


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Larsky




----------



## Larsky

Multnomah Falls, Columbia River Gorge. One of my favorite places:


----------



## April

Larsky said:


> Multnomah Falls, Columbia River Gorge. One of my favorite places:


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Larsky

April said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Multnomah Falls, Columbia River Gorge. One of my favorite places:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!
Click to expand...

Put it on the bucket list!


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## xband

Which Tree is the most beautiful?


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## April




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Erinwltr

longknife said:


>


Have you seen, or photographed a rainbow around the sun?


----------



## longknife

Erinwltr said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen, or photographed a rainbow around the sun?
Click to expand...


Many, many years ago but no camera


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Larsky




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## John Ellis

April said:


>


Fabulous reflective shot.


----------



## John Ellis




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Erinwltr

longknife said:


>


Wow!  Thank you.


----------



## longknife

Erinwltr said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Thank you.
Click to expand...


*You're always welcome.*


----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Erinwltr




----------



## Erinwltr




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Erinwltr

longknife said:


>




Fantastic  photos.  Did you take them?


----------



## longknife

Erinwltr said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic  photos.  Did you take them?
Click to expand...


No. From Google+


----------



## Darkwind

Larsky said:


>



This looks like it was taken in upstate NY, near Seneca lake in Ithica.  I've been to a falls that looks remarkably like this one.


----------



## Erinwltr

New Orleans.  See this beautiful place before it sinks into the ocean.


----------



## Larsky

Fox River, Geneva, IL. Taken with my Samsung:


----------



## miketx




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## miketx




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## longknife




----------



## Larsky

a little off topic


----------

